# Christmas tree toppers



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

What's yours?

1) Angel
2) Star
3) Snowflake
4) Large bow/ gift package
5) Santa
6) Elongated ornament
7) Nutcracker/Toy Soldier
8) Popular culture figure
9) other (specify)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)

1.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 5, 2022)

1. Angel

2. Star

6. Elongated Ornament

Not always the same, every year (when we still put up a tree).


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2022)

2 and 1. When I was a kid, we had a green and silver aluminum star that a C9 bulb fitted inside. When I moved, I think it went in the dumpster. It was pretty beat up by then. One year at our family Christmas party my maternal grandmother's sister (I guess that's my great aunt) made cone angels for family members and I've used that since then (when I set up a tree).


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2022)

Used to be an angel.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2022)

A sprig of cilantro.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 5, 2022)

I saw one recently, a Santa hat! I thought it was cute. Cheap and easy to install too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> A sprig of cilantro.


I've never heard of that. Is it a cultural tradition?

Mine's a giant snowflake that looks like it's made of ice....I mean it's transparent and, like, slightly bumpy. It's been the topper for over a decade, and it's really cool. 

But this year, Michelle will have a hand in the tree decorating, and she might have a topper of her own.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 5, 2022)

Not putting up a big tree this year but mine is also a giant snowflake that looks like ice.  It is silver wire with crystal beads strung on it and wrapped around the silver star frame.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2022)

Since my tree is trimmed only with lights, cardinals and snowflakes, my tree-topper is a metal cardinal with a green scarf.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've never heard of that. Is it a cultural tradition?
> 
> Mine's a giant snowflake that looks like it's made of ice....I mean it's transparent and, like, slightly bumpy. It's been the topper for over a decade, and it's really cool.
> 
> But this year, Michelle will have a hand in the tree decorating, and she might have a topper of her own.


I am being silly! We had a crystal like star for many years and it just disappeared.  This year we put a big bow on top.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I am being silly! We had a crystal like star for many years and it just disappeared.  This year we put a big bow on top.


Hey, cilantro was sounding good to me.  You have no idea how much I am missing Tex-Mex.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2022)

The wreath.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2022)

Star


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)

WOW!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I am being silly! We had a crystal like star for many years and it just disappeared.  This year we put a big bow on top.


Welll, you never know. It would look quite festive with a red ribbon tied around it, and after all, mistletoe is a bit toxic.

I hope you have a sweet Christmas, my friend.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 5, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Hey, cilantro was sounding good to me.  You have no idea how much I am missing Tex-Mex.


Same here; I love cilantro and Huzz hates it, so I almost never get to have it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2022)

It was an angel, when I had a tree.


----------



## Annika (Dec 8, 2022)

#2 Star


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2022)




----------

